# Baseball is starting soon and I'm excited...



## YYZ2112 (Mar 3, 2008)

...even though I'm surrounded by Sox fans and Yankee haters. There's still something about the change from Winter to Spring and knowing that baseball will be starting soon that makes me happy..... It's the simple things in life.

I caught the Yanks and Phillies on Yes yesterday and it was so cool to watch a live game again.


----------



## Blood Tempest (Mar 3, 2008)

Go White Sox! Go Phils! Can't wait for this season to get started!!!


----------



## Rick (Mar 3, 2008)

Let's go, Rangers.


----------



## Jason (Mar 4, 2008)

Yes me too. I can't wait to get back down to Florida and start playing again. Been taking my training very serious this winter  I really hope I can get somewere this season


----------



## Blood Tempest (Mar 4, 2008)

Jason said:


> Yes me too. I can't wait to get back down to Florida and start playing again. Been taking my training very serious this winter  I really hope I can get somewere this season



Are you working with any particular ball club? Playing any lower league ball? That's awesome stuff dude. I wish you the best of luck! I hope you end up with the Phils or the White Sox and you can lend a helping hand


----------



## Jason (Mar 4, 2008)

Blood Tempest said:


> Are you working with any particular ball club? Playing any lower league ball? That's awesome stuff dude. I wish you the best of luck! I hope you end up with the Phils or the White Sox and you can lend a helping hand



No. I'm working out at a independent academy that has a team in the Federal league that is classified as "Semi pro"

The guy who runs it has signed a few of the bigger names in the MLB right now tho.


----------



## Blood Tempest (Mar 4, 2008)

Thats fucking killer! Congrats on that bro! I definitely hope it works out for the better for you. GOOD LUCK! Keep us posted!


----------



## Jason (Mar 4, 2008)

Thanks. I was down there from feb-dec of last year and now I'm heading back


----------



## Blood Tempest (Mar 4, 2008)

That's great! How long have you been playing baseball for? Any particular club you'd really love to play for?


----------



## Christopher (Mar 4, 2008)

Good luck Jason.

I'm pumped. I love baseball almost as much as I love music. I'm a Dodger fan.


----------



## YYZ2112 (Mar 4, 2008)

How do you feel about the Dodgers having having Torre now? I assume good. I wish he was still with the Yankees. Oh well....


----------



## Christopher (Mar 4, 2008)

I like Torre. I've always wondered whether the pressure in NY helped or hurt him. I'm excited to see how he does out here. His biggest challenge as I can see is going to be juggling the personalities and egos of the vets and the youngsters. Little did a horrible job of it last year.


----------



## Jason (Mar 5, 2008)

Blood Tempest said:


> That's great! How long have you been playing baseball for? Any particular club you'd really love to play for?



I been playing since I was a kid.. fell off for a long time got back into it oh spring of 06 got really serious this last year. 

I would love to just play anywere pro  Of course im a Redsox fan tho 




Christopher said:


> Good luck Jason.
> 
> I'm pumped. I love baseball almost as much as I love music. I'm a Dodger fan.



Thanks


----------



## YYZ2112 (Mar 5, 2008)

Good luck with that Jason. That's awesome! I miss my little league days. 

Maybe the Yankess will sign you....


----------



## YYZ2112 (Mar 5, 2008)

Christopher said:


> I like Torre. I've always wondered whether the pressure in NY helped or hurt him. I'm excited to see how he does out here. His biggest challenge as I can see is going to be juggling the personalities and egos of the vets and the youngsters. Little did a horrible job of it last year.



I would think he could only help this team. I think being in New York and working for one of the most difficult owners in sports history has given Joe a lot of confidence and toughness. I would be excited to be a Dodgers fan. You guys have had some awful seasons over the last ten years and I think things may turn around for you.


----------



## Christopher (Mar 5, 2008)

YYZ2112 said:


> I would think he could only help this team. I think being in New York and working for one of the most difficult owners in sports history has given Joe a lot of confidence and toughness. I would be excited to be a Dodgers fan. You guys have had some awful seasons over the last ten years and I think things may turn around for you.



I completely agree. Some of the front office decisions that have come down over the last decade have been simply awful.


----------



## Jason (Mar 6, 2008)

YYZ2112 said:


> Maybe the Yankess will sign you....



Fucking Yay   Im kidding.. Actually the guy who runs the academy signed one of the bigger yankee names when he worked for them who retired recently  Care to guess whom?



Funny side note Pete one of the coaches who coached D1 ball for like 21 years is friends with Steinbrenner and showed me his number in his cell


----------



## YYZ2112 (Mar 6, 2008)

Jason said:


> Fucking Yay   Im kidding.. Actually the guy who runs the academy signed one of the bigger yankee names when he worked for them who retired recently  Care to guess whom?
> 
> 
> 
> Funny side note Pete one of the coaches who coached D1 ball for like 21 years is friends with Steinbrenner and showed me his number in his cell



I'm trying to guess but maybe it's too obvious. 


That's nuts. I wonder if George actually picks up his own phone anymore. I know he's not quite as sharp as he used to be now. It would be kind of funny to pretend to be Brian Cashman and talk about a big trade or if they should fire Girardi.


----------



## Jason (Mar 6, 2008)

Bernie Williams.


----------



## YYZ2112 (Mar 6, 2008)

Jason said:


> Bernie Williams.



Ahh... Bernie! He was my favorite player for years. I _almost_ named my cat Bernie but somehow Sam came to be his name. 

Even a Sox fan can't talk badly about Bernie. He almost signed with the Sox back the early 2000's. That would have sucked!!!


----------



## Jason (Mar 8, 2008)

YYZ2112 said:


> Ahh... Bernie! He was my favorite player for years. I _almost_ named my cat Bernie but somehow Sam came to be his name.
> 
> Even a Sox fan can't talk badly about Bernie. He almost signed with the Sox back the early 2000's. That would have sucked!!!



 Yeah my friend said Bernie lives not too far from him.


----------



## -K4G- (Mar 11, 2008)

that is one wicked curveball.


----------



## Jason (Mar 11, 2008)

KillForGod said:


> that is one wicked curveball.




Wanna see a nasty pitch? Go look up Joba Chamberlains slider. 92mph. 100mph fastball  Not fair at all.


----------



## Blood Tempest (Mar 11, 2008)

If the Phillies sign you, I will be at your first game if the bank account and schedule allows me!


----------



## Lil_McGinley (Mar 12, 2008)

Jason said:


> Wanna see a nasty pitch? Go look up Joba Chamberlains slider. 92mph. 100mph fastball  Not fair at all.



Should be fun to see if he can ACTUALLY go more then 2-3 innings... he ain't no Randy Johnson.

RED SOX FTW.

"Red Sox Nation was created by Red Sox and ESPN...this is a Yankee Country... go anywhere and you see Yankee hats and jackets, not Red Sox hats and jackets..."

Anyone remember that from last week.. whatta crock a BS. Top 3 Most Selling Sports Clubs are Manchester United, Yankees and Red Sox. I'm sure I see more Red Sox hats, shirts, bumper stickers and other stuff then Yankee stuff.


----------



## Jason (Mar 14, 2008)

Lil_McGinley said:


> Should be fun to see if he can ACTUALLY go more then 2-3 innings... he ain't no Randy Johnson.
> 
> RED SOX FTW.
> 
> ...



Thats just Hank blow steam out his ass


----------



## YYZ2112 (Mar 14, 2008)

Lil_McGinley said:


> Should be fun to see if he can ACTUALLY go more then 2-3 innings... he ain't no Randy Johnson.



Well he's not starting so he should only need to go a couple innings a game in the setup role anyway. He's going to be the closer as soon as Rivera retires.


----------



## YYZ2112 (Mar 14, 2008)

Jason said:


> Thats just Hank blow steam out his ass



In a strange way I sort of like Hank. He reminds me of of his father from back in the day. 






Oh yeah..... fuck Red Sox Nation


----------



## Jason (Mar 23, 2008)

YYZ2112 said:


> In a strange way I sort of like Hank. He reminds me of of his father from back in the day.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Just seen this.. Ahem.. FUCK THE YANKEES!!


----------

